# What Flea & Tick Products Do You Use?



## GSDLover_Forever (Nov 5, 2006)

I use BioSpot. It works wonders, and, it protects against mosquitoes, too. I have never once had a problem with fleas, ticks, and the mosquitoes stay away, too. It's also waterproof which is great. What do you all use? (Also, for those who use BioSpot, let me know as I can give you a link for a free three-month supply).


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Revolution which is all my vet sells


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

We use Frontline Plus. Also purchased from out vet.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

We use Frontline Plus for the dog and cat.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I use revolution~$12 per dose 50-85# dog, and that is heartworm/flea/ tick/ and some parasites, get it from my vet. So far so good after a year of using it.


----------



## javaluuver (Mar 5, 2003)

I typically use Advantage or Advantix - but have used Vectra which is semi-new to the market - I wouldn't recommend it since I used it on Zeke and the greasyness was still on his coat 2 weeks later (blech) ... but hey, I got it free from the Rep that comes to our clinic ... but will use the free Advantage I get from now on ... 

I haven't ever used Biospot, but the only thing I do know is that I've seen bad reactions from dogs & cats when working in the Animal ER for 4 yrs ... and the worst is when ignorant dog owners put the dog product on their CATS! o...m...g... the poor things... and yes, I have seen a couple die from it - talk about toxic!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I started using Comfortis in February and so far I'm happy with it.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

We use Advantage Multi which is also a heartworm preventative.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Advantage Plus from my vet.


----------



## HorseCrazy3621 (Jun 24, 2008)

I use the new Advantix, takes care of fleas, ticks, nats, and flies! So far I love it! But it too can NOT be used on cats, and cats shouldn't be around a dog after you apply Advantix for the first 24 hrs!


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

We use Revolution. Takes care of fleas, ticks and heartworm among some other things. It is the only thing we've ever used on Molly and have had no problems


----------



## GSDLover_Forever (Nov 5, 2006)

I'll have to look into Revolution. That would be nice to get a flea, tick, and heartworm one.


----------

